# Steuerbares Netzteil (Stromquelle)



## Friedrich-Alexander (23 Februar 2021)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem steuerbaren Netzteil, zum Schaltschrankeinbau am Besten für Hutschienenmontage (wo ich gerade beim Wünschen bin).
Der Netzteil sollte mindestens die Ausgangsspannung per SPS Normsignal im Bereich ca. 0 .. 24V DC / 20A geteuert werden können.
Das waren die Mindestanforderungen. Jetzt noch was noch besser wäre:

Steuersignal 0..10V für geregelte Ausgangsspannung 0..30V DC
Steuersignal 0..10V für geregelte Ausgangsstrom 0..20A
Monitoring Ausgang 0..10V für Spannung
Monitoring Ausgang 0..10V für Strom
Digitalausgang Betriebsart Spannungsregelung aktiv
Digitalausgang Betriebsart Stromregelung aktiv

Altermativ könnte es auch eine Motorsteuerung (für DC-Motoren) sein aber da sind mir die Monitoring- Ausgänge für Spannung und Strom oder Feldbus wichtig,
da die meist mit PWM laufen und das mit ner SPS nicht so einfach zu messen ist.

Danke schon mal für Tipps.

Viele Grüße,
FA


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2021)

Schau dir mal das Sitop Flexi an. Das erfüllt sicher nicht alle deine Vorgaben aber wäre ja mal ein erster Vorschlag


----------



## blackpeat (23 Februar 2021)

Was auch ganz nett ist ist das Sitop PSU8600 steuerbar über OPC-UA oder Siemens Bausteine. Geht aber glaube ich nur bis 28V und 10A pro Kanal gibt 4 Kanäle pro Modul und ist erweiterbar auf insgesamt 20 Kanäle.

Anschluss ist per Profinet. Wir sind ganz zufrieden. PWM geht aber glaube ich nicht zumindest schnelles.


----------



## ducati (23 Februar 2021)

vielleicht hat redline etwas: http://de.redline-technologies.de/products/unified-dc-power-supplies/


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2021)

> Was auch ganz nett ist ist das Sitop PSU8600 steuerbar über OPC-UA oder  Siemens Bausteine. Geht aber glaube ich nur bis 28V und 10A pro Kanal  gibt 4 Kanäle pro Modul und ist erweiterbar auf insgesamt 20 Kanäle.



Ja, von denen habe ich auch schon mehrere verbaut und über Profinet angesteuert. Wegen den 10A, man kann Softwareseitig 10A Kanäle zusammenschalten und somit den gewünschten
Strom erhöhen. Man steuert dann nur noch einen Kanal und das PSU steuert 2 Kanäle.

Mittlerweile gibt es auch mehrere Modelle ( auch 230V AC Einspeisung 1 phasig )
https://new.siemens.com/global/de/produkte/automatisierung/stromversorgung/sitop-psu8600.html


----------



## blackpeat (23 Februar 2021)

Stimmt das zusammenschalten gibt es noch geht aber nur am Hauptmodul.


----------



## Captain Future (23 Februar 2021)

Die bauen Dir das wie Du willst....

Produkte - We have the power - Munk GmbH


----------



## Captain Future (23 Februar 2021)

Hier könnte auch was für Dich sein
Programmierbare DC Laborstromversorgungen - EA Elektro-Automatik


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (23 Februar 2021)

Hi,
danke Euch allen schon mal für die Antworten. Es sind da schon ganz interessante Vorschläge dabei. Ich bin gerade beim Kennenlernen des Siemens Geräte. Da hätte ich nie gesucht.

zu den Anderen guten Vorschlägen:

redline: Die Firma ist mir neu, ich werde mich weiter informieren
Munk: Die Firma ist mir bekannt; einige Produkte von Munk haben wir bereits hier im Einsatz; ich denke die sind leistungsmäßig eher im höheren Bereich unterwegs;
EA: Die Firma kenne ich, wir haben auch einige Geräte von EA; ich denke das sind aber eher Tisch- Laborgeräte, weniger für den Schaltschrank;

Zum Thema zusammenschalten der Kanäle im Grundgerät:
ich bräuchte tatsächlich mehrere Kanäle mit 20A.
Kann ich das so machen: 2x Grundgerät 4x 10A je 2 Kanäle zusammenschalten --> 4 Systeme mit 0..24V; 20A; bei denen ich jeweils Spannung und Strom über Profinet vorgeben und auslesen kann? Und zusätzlich 24V DC/5A konstant für die anderen Infrastrukturkomponenten in einem Erweiterungsgerät?

Danke schon mal für Antworten,
FA


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2021)

Ich gehe jetzt mal nicht auf deine Fragen ein, möchte dich nur kurz drauf hinweisen,
die Siemens PSU8600 können nicht 0-28V sondern 4-28V. Also zwischen 0 und 4 kann man
nicht regeln. Nur den Ausgang abschalten, dann hat man 0V, sobald man einschaltet hat man
eben min. 4V ( Vorgabe über Profinet )

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/pd/630258?pdti=td&dl=de&lc=de-WW


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (23 Februar 2021)

Hallo DeltaMikeAir,

danke für den Hinweis, die 4..28V DC 20A wären perfekt. Das sind auch bei 2 zusammengefassten Kanälen 4..28V DC?

Viele Grüße
FA


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2021)

> Das sind auch bei 2 zusammengefassten Kanälen 4..28V DC?


Ja, genau. Ich betreibe ein Gerät so.

Basisgerät 4x5A Output bei mir so konfiguriert dass ich 2x10A Out habe.


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (23 Februar 2021)

Hallo,

kann ich bei den zusammengefassten Kanälen jeweils Spannung und Strom über Profinet vorgeben und  auslesen?
Kann ich zusätzlich 24V DC/5A Konstantspannung für die anderen  Infrastrukturkomponenten in einem Erweiterungsgerät ausgeben? z.B. mit Erweiterungsgerät 4x5A?
Wird da eine GSD-Datei mitgeleifert, oder wie diese Parameterdatei beim Profinet heist?

LG,
FA


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2021)

> kann ich bei den zusammengefassten Kanälen jeweils Spannung und Strom über Profinet vorgeben und  auslesen?


Du kannst die Sollspannung / Stromgrenze vorgeben, die Istspannung / den Iststrom auslesen. Das mache ich hier auch.




> Kann ich zusätzlich 24V DC/5A Konstantspannung für die anderen   Infrastrukturkomponenten in einem Erweiterungsgerät ausgeben? z.B. mit  Erweiterungsgerät 4x5A?


Ich hatte noch nie ein Erweiterungsgerät, da würde ich an deiner Stelle mal das Handbuch durchlesen. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass ja aber kann es nicht sicher beantworten.



> Wird da eine GSD-Datei mitgeleifert, oder wie diese Parameterdatei beim Profinet heist?


https://support.industry.siemens.co...-integration-in-simatic-step-7?dti=0&lc=de-DE

Hier noch etwas zum lesen / informieren:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...-(tia-portal-step-7-und-wincc)?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------

